# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Ratikkalauluja

## Eira

Eri liikenneaiheisilla foorumeilla on keräilty mm. bussi-, rautatie-, laivannimi- ja ilmailulauluja. Myös ratikka-aiheisia lauluja löytyy varmaan ainakin muutama, eli lauluja, joiden nimestä tai sanoista löytyy kotimaan kielillä ratikka, raitsikka, raitiovaunu, spåra, spårvagn ym. 

Aloitetaan vaikka Jukepojan kappaleella _Kolmosen ratikka._

----------


## dima

Tuomari Nurmion kappaleessa _Tonnin Stiflat_ lauletaan: "Mä dallaan Hagikseen, ja venttaan spåraa."

----------


## Hape

Eikö J. Alfred Tanner esittänyt aikoinaan kuplettia,Naiskonnari Raitiovaunussa', humoristinen kuvaus sipoolaisneitosesta joka työskentelee rahastajana?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Hectorin "Poissaoloa"-kappaleessa laulettiin:

...Oi kerrohan nyt Liisa Ihmemaan Sä vuorten takaa löysitkö se maan Vai hyppäsitkö kympin ratikkaan?...

----------


## Waltsu

Turun joukkoliikenteen 100-vuotisbiisissä Matkaralli ei muusta puhutakaan kuin joukkoliikenteestä. _...Kiskovaunut kuka keksikään, tammat orhit aisoin vetämään..._  Ja sitten valitettavasti kävi niin, että _...kaivettiin pois kiskoraiteet, pysäkeistä irti kaiteet, muisto vain jäi tänne elämään..._

Ultra Bra: Minä suojelen sinua kaikelta: _...olen ajanut hiomavaunulla sumuisena aamuna..._

Ultra Bra: Kirjoituksia: _...odotin raitiovaunua, tästä menee nykyään neljä, itse en koskaan uskalla puhua muusta kuin raitiovaunuista ... Raitiovaunusillalla oli tungosta..._

----------


## JE

Tuota Ultra Bran sanavalintaa (hiomavaunuasiassa) olen itse monet kerrat miettinyt. Kaikesta päätellen laulun tarinaa kerrotaan nimenomaan hiomavaununkuljettajan näkökulmasta, koska muilla harvemmin 2119:n kyytiin on asiaa. Josta päästäänkin kysymykseen: ketkä hiomavaununkuljettajina toimivat? Vallilan henkilökunta?

----------


## Zimba

Jatketaanpa UB-linjalla, kappaleesta Helsinki: 

Ennen Mannerheimintietä ajoi viitonen
silloin ilma oli enemmän lyijypitoinen
Nyt Mannerheimintiellä on varikko
jossa varastoidaan vanhoja vaunuja
uudet vaunut Italiasta tuodaan
niihin minä lähden mukaan

Joitakin epätarkkuuksia sanoituksessa on, mutta pantakoon taiteellisen vapauden piikkiin.  :Wink:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Yhdessä "bussilaulu-klassikossa" , nimittäin Simo Salmisen "Hallelujaa":ssa lauletaan miten oli vähällä törmätä ratikka-kasiin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Albert

Elokuva _Onnellinen ministeri_:
Vuonna 1941 valmistunut romanttinen komedia, joka toi "Katupoikien laulun" kansan huulille, sisältää myös laulun *Raitiovaunussa*

----------


## Compact

"Mörköooppera"-levyllä eräässä laulussa lauletaan kutakuinkin, että "mörkö ei saa matkustaa ratikalla, vaan pitää mennä jalkapatikalla". Ooppera on Marjatta Pokelan, mutta kuka mahtaa esittää, lapsikuoro...

----------


## Rattivaunu

Minulla oli joskus sellainen äänilevy jossa laulettiin suunnilleen: _"Kekkonen kiipesi ratikan katolle, siirtyi siitä lentävälle matolle. Lentää lepatti kaupungin poikki, ...ikkunasta sisään loikki..."_  :Wink:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

M.A. Numminen yhdessä Pedro Hietasen kera Gommina ja Pommina lauloivat jotakuinkin näin:
"Raitiovaunu on juna kaupungin. Muualla ei näy, muualla ei näy.
Raiteita pitkin se juna kulkeepi. Sähköllä se käy."

En muista enempiä. Nämäkin sanat, jotka muistan ovat hyvin hataria muistikuvia. Ja Google ei antanut mitään tietoa. Lieköhän tämä ollut vain Gommin ja Pommin esitykseen tehty kappale. Jokatapauksessa laulu kertoi raitiovaunusta!

----------


## Compact

Olisikohan ollut Mikko Perkoila, joka on tehnyt ihan kokonaisen laulun kolmosen ratikasta? Siinä on siis koko tarina täyttä asiaa, eikä vain jokin lyhyt värssy.

----------


## Waltsu

Poikkeanpa hetkeksi sivuraiteelle... Tuohon mainitsemaani Ultra Bran hiomavaunupätkään liittyy hauska anagrammi _hiomavaunu - on aamuhuvi_.

----------


## Albert

Tumppi Varonen & Problems?
Sanat

----------


## Eira

> Yhdessä "bussilaulu-klassikossa" , nimittäin Simo Salmisen "Hallelujaa":ssa lauletaan miten oli vähällä törmätä ratikka-kasiin.


Simo kyllä selviytyi ratikka-kasista, mutta se meni kiskoilta. Laulu oli _Alle lujaa_. Hallelujaa kyllä liittyy lauluun: rovasti ei kävellyt varovasti, vaan jäi Simon bussin sinisen alle. Rovastin viimeinen sana oli "Hallelujaa".

----------


## Eira

Äskettäin edesmennyt Monica Zetterlund lauloi kauniissa laulussa _Sakta vi gå genom stan_ mm: "En spårvagn går ensam och tom".

----------


## Elmo Allen

Kai tähän virkani puolesta täytyy laittaa perinteinen teekkarirallatus:

Rati riti ralla, ajan ratikalla!
Ratikass' on paljon väkee,
joku siellä vetää hmm-hmm.
Rati riti ralla, ajan ratikalla!

----------


## Eira

> Elokuva _Onnellinen ministeri_:
> Vuonna 1941 valmistunut romanttinen komedia, joka toi "Katupoikien laulun" kansan huulille, sisältää myös laulun *Raitiovaunussa*


Tuo pätkä elokuvasta on mainiolla HKL:n 50-vuotisvideolla, jota on saatavana Helsingin ratikkamuseosta. Tauno Palo esittää kappaleen, apunaan konttorin tytöt ja hissipoika Lasse Pöysti.

Olen joskus kuullut kappaleen, jossa lauletaan jotenkin näin:  _Nainen on kuin raitiovanu, missä se nytkin viipyy...?_ Onko jollakin tietoa kappaleen nimestä ja esittäjästä?

----------


## Eira

> Olisikohan ollut Mikko Perkoila, joka on tehnyt ihan kokonaisen laulun kolmosen ratikasta? Siinä on siis koko tarina täyttä asiaa, eikä vain jokin lyhyt värssy.


_Kolmosen Ratikka_ on täysin turkulaisen Jukepoika-yhtyeen tuotantoa. Kolmosen ratikka on yhtyeen suosituin kappale. Sävel ja teksti ovat Timo "Mato" Helmisen, ja yhtyeen solisti on Pekka Kaasalainen. Sanat löytyvät Turku-seuran julkaisemasta Turku-aiheisesta laulukirjasta. Sekä kirja että Jukepoika-CD löytyvät lainastosta.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Hieman aiheesta sivuun, mutta Matti Hagelbergin loistavassa sarjakuva-albumissa Kekkonen on myös raitiovaunuja käsittelevä osio. Sisältää muun muassa melko surrealistisen linjakartaston, arkeologien löytämän viitoslinjan ja Elias Lönrothin odottamassa raitiovaunua Sammatissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

Muistaako joku sellaisen rallatuksen, jossa laulettiin:

Raitiovaunu se kulkeepi,
lemmen voimalla.
Vieden meidät perille,
pikavauhdilla.
Tiu tau tilhi,
tööt tööt, za za zaa.

Tämä oli joskus ehkä 30 vuotta sitten TV:ssä tulleen ratikka-aiheisen ohjelman taustamusiikkina.

En muista kaikkea, taitaa piisi olla jopa jollain vanhalla kelanauhalla. Mutta siinä oli myös "ronskia" huumoria. Matkustaja näytti rahastajatytölle lippua, jolla aikoi päästä matkustamaan maksamatta uudesta lipusta. Rahastajatyttö lippua katsottuaan vastasi laulussa:

Ei tämä ole minun reikä,
minun reikä on pieni ja pyöreä.

Antero

----------


## Eira

Ratikkakuski _Reino Raidemaa_ ajoi rengaslinjaa aikana, jolloin vaunuissa oli vielä linjavärivalot. 
Reiska käytti ajaessaan turvavyötä, ja vaunun mittarivarustukseen kuului mm. kompassi.

----------


## moxu

Veikko Lehmukselan sota-aikana rintamalla kirjoittama Stadin kundin kaiho menee suoraan olennaisimpaan:
_Niin gimis on Stadi, siks toivomus snadi, et tsiikaa sais sen vielä kerran
Mieli Sörkkaan olis tsöraa, sinne skuru kyllä föraa tai vislaa vois issikan tsärran..._

----------


## Eira

Limpsin, lampsin jalkapatikalla
Patikalla juu 
(Vauva sylissä nostellaan polvia vuorotellen)
Köröttelen, köröttelen kympin ratikalla
Ratikalla juu
(Vauva sylissä körötellään nostamalla polvia yhtäaikaa)
x 2

Soitan kelloa 
(Sormella "painetaan" vauvaa nenästä)
Painan nappia
(Sormella "painetaan" vauvaa navasta)
Tällä pysäkillä pois
(Nostetaan vauvan kädet ylös)

Liukuportaita metroon
(Liu'utetaan vauva jalkoja pitkin jalkapöydän päälle)
ja metrolla mummolaan
(Jalkateriä nostellaan ylös alas, niin että vauva vähän nousee ja laskee)

----------


## sam

Bilmon kappale Johanneksen kirkon puistossa putkahti mieleen alkuviikosta yökävelyllä kyseisen kirkon liepeillä.

Kertosäe:

_Kesäyönä Johanneksen kirkon puistossa
Pisamiisi ihastun kuulaassa valossa
Aamun eka spora meidät mun luo kuljettaa_

----------


## TeHo

Tundramatiks-yhtye, kappale nimeltä Mantra.
Sanoituksessa vilahtaa "ykkösen museoratikka" jossa kappaleen videokin on osittain kuvattu.

----------


## Lari Nylund

Löysin sattumalta lapsuuden ajoilta kasetin, jossa oli kuunnelmana tarina Kolme iloista rosvoa - Kasper, Jesper ja Joonatan. Hehän mellastivat Kardemumman kaupungissa, jossa kulki myös raitiovaunu. Muistaakseni kuljettajan nimi oli Jytkynen ja hän ajeli raitiovaunullaan pitkin kaupunkia iloisesti laulellen...

----------


## Compact

> Kolme iloista rosvoa - Kasper, Jesper ja Joonatan.


Alunperin norjalainen "Trikkevisen" eli suomeksi "Kardemumman raitiovaunu" ja siitä meidät 1950-luvun Helsinkiin johdatteleva suomennettu värssy:

Runkolinjakolina käy kautta etelän 
ja pohjoisen, 
kun minä kilistän. 
Kuljettaja Jytkynen on mitä herttaisin, ja kaltaisikseen soisi kaikkikin. 

Suomen Kansallisteatterissa esitettiin joskus 1960-luvun alussa tätä lastenteatterikappaletta ja tuli se siellä itsekin silloin nähtyä. Olihan siellä lavalla se ratikkakin, vaan en muista muistuttiko se enemmän mallia trikken vai spora? Kardemumma on meksikolainen pikkukaupunki, jossa liikennöi tuo yksi ratikka. Matka sillä ei maksanut mitään vaan päinvastoin se kuka tuli kyytiin sai kuljettaja Jytkyseltä leivoksen. Joittenkin suurten juhlien aikana, kun kardemummalaiset olivat poissa kaupungin keskuksesta (eli ratikan luota), rosvot Kasper, Jesper ja Joonatan tekevät sitten tavallista suuremman ja paheksuttavamman ryöstön eli he ryöstävät Kardemumman ylpeyden eli raitiovaunun. Olikohan perimmäinen tarkoitus saada vain leivosvarasto haltuun...

Ihan hauska näytelmä tuo oli - ja kenellä on muksuja, hankkikaa tuo kirja jo ihan lastennekin vuoksi. Näytelmänäkin tuota esitetään aina silloin tällöin pienissä lastenteattereissa, vaan eipä enää kyllä Kansallisessa! Lastenkulttuuri on madallettu nykyään kiertävien "kulttuuribussien" tasolle yms.

Miten tulikin tuo bussi esille. Kun jokin asia on ihan alaspainettu, niin se on sitten bussi.

----------


## Albert

Ihan vain lisäyksenä edellisiin:
Kardemomme by
on Norjan Kristiansandissa. Ja siellä voi sitten myös matkustaa raitiovaunulla.

----------


## Compact

> Kardemomme by


Näyttääpi kuljettaja Syversenin kuljettama ratikka olevan ihan asjallista mallia  :Smile:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Näyttääpi kuljettaja Syversenin kuljettama ratikka olevan ihan asjallista mallia


Älä muuta sano. http://www.ss.se/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7410

----------


## Albert

> Tuomari Nurmion kappaleessa _Tonnin Stiflat_ lauletaan: "Mä dallaan Hagikseen, ja venttaan spåraa."


Tämä kipale on Tuomari Nurmion cd:llä 1999. Sitä on edelleen saatavilla ainakin netin kautta. Kannattaa, tosi vetävä slangikappale.

----------


## JMerlin

> Rati riti ralla, ajan ratikalla!


Tuota ensimmäistä säettä rallatteli myös ratikkakuski nuoruusvuosieni kotimaisessa TV-komediasarjassa Ulosmittaajat. Ulosmittaajilla oli viran puolesta kausilippu ratikoihin, joten poikamiehenä yksi heistä vietti paremman tekemisen puutteessa paljon aikaa ratikassa istuen, monta vuoroa yhteen menoon.

Sarja lepäsi varsin täydellisesti näyttelijöidensä varassa. Ratikkaa esitti linoleumilattiainen TV-studio, jossa oli matkustajia ja kuljettaja istumassa tuoleilla ja yksi matkustaja seisoi pystytangosta kiinni pitäen. Sovitulla hetkellä kaikki horjahtivat eteenpäin, kun tuli vähän hätäisempi jarrutus.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Helsinkiläistä ratikkalaulua. Tarharyhmä-yhtye lauloi Maija Vilkkumaan biisissä *Kiva olla*: "Kävelen hiljaa satamaan päin, raitiovaunu mun takana soi..." Ilmestyi 90-luvun alkupuolen levyllä Tappopoppia.

Helsinkiläistä "melkein" ratikkalaulua. Hector lauloi biisissään *Asfalttiprinssi*: "Luona Sipoon kirkon seison ja katsomaan jään..." Ilmestyi 70-luvun alkupuolella levyllä Herra Mirandos.

Tukholmalaista ratikkalaulua. Irma (Schultz) lauloi Billy Boleron kappaleessa *Stureplan*: "...och i vagnen på väg mot Stureplan, sitter hon mittemot honom varje dag..." Ilmestyi noin vuosikymmen sitten levyllä Irma.

Göteborgilaista "ratikkalaulua". Loke (Nyberg) ystävineen lauloi viisussaan *Vackra människors sång*: "...och spårvagnskontrollanterna har haffat dig igen..." Ilmestyi pari vuotta sitten levyllä Vackra människor.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Eilisen jälkeen pasahti vielä päähän muutama ratikka- tai ainakin raideliikenteestä muistuttava biisi.

Wigwam-yhtyeeltä ilmestyi vuonna 1975 singlenä Jim Pembroken kappale *Tramdriver*. On muistaakseni julkaistu uudelleen CD-kokoelmalla Anna mulle lovee.

J. Karjalaisella on joku biisi, jonka loppupuolella raahaudutaan "viimeiselle seiskalle". Valitettavasti muistini pätkii enkä saa sävelestä tältä istumalta tarkemmin kiinni.

Tukholman ratikoihin voisi ainakin hyvällä mielikuvituksella liittää Orupin laulun *Från Djursholm till Danvikstull*, kulkihan matka "...via broarna i Gamla stan..." Vaikka levy on 80-luvun lopulta, niin voihan tarina olla muistuma kultaisilta (anteeksi, sinisiltä) vuosikymmeniltä. Ehkä matkalainen on lähtenyt Roslagsbanalla liikkeelle ja vaihtaen pariin ratikkaan päätyy 9-linjan päättärille. Toisen säkeistön "...Blåsut till Jakobsberg för dina unga läppars färg..." voi olla alkanut raitiovaunulla, josta sitten on vaihdettu paikallisjunaan tai SJ:n bussiin. Nykyisinhän tuo matka sujuisi tunnelbanalla ja pendeltågilla. Vaikka yhtä hyvinhän riutuva kulkija on saattanut liikkua kävellenkin...

Ja kun aiemmin ketjussa vilahti metroja sivuavaa lauluakin, niin mainitaan vielä Eero Raittisen levytys *Kontulaan*, jossa Mellunmäkeen matkustaja jäi vahingossa pois ennen aikojaan. Muistan myös, että M.A.Nummisen *Minä ja vakituiseni* olivat yli kolmekymmentä vuotta sitten kyllästyneet iltapäiväruuhkaan ja huokailivat: "...saataispa viimeinkin metro."

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Joululaulujen ohessa mielessä soi vieläkin muutama ratikka-aiheinen laulu.

Veli-Matti Järvenpään levyllä Haitaritaivas on kappale *Vanhan kuppilaan*, jossa Tero Pulkkinen laulaa: "Aleksilla ratikka kulkee, Kolme seppää jatkaa taontaa..."

Håkan Hellströmin levyllä *Känn ingen sorg för mig Göteborg* sanotaan nimikappaleessa: "Vi kanske ses det finns en chans på en spårvagn någonstans..."

Ja metroaiheestakin vielä... Barbro Skinnarin laulama Cotton Fields -käännös 60-luvulta, *Nu flyttar jag från stan*, alkaa: "Jag tycker inte särskilt bra om att stå här och vänta på tunnelbanan..."

----------


## Safka

22-pistepirkolta löytyy biisi Onion Soup n. kymmenen vuoden takaa, jossa meikäläisiä kiinnostaa etenkin video. Siis 11-tunnuksisella ratikalla ajellaan pitkin kaupunkia.
Sattuisko joku tietämään, onko ko. video jossain päin nettiä levityksessä?

Sitten on tämä herra Aarne Tenkanen, jonka biisit eivät muistaakseni paljon kiskoilla kulje, mutta mainittakoon sekin tässä ketjussa.

----------


## Safka

...satuinpa äsken nappia painaessani katsomaan Yle Teemalta Nyhjää tyhjästä -uusintaa. Viimeisenä oli Miitta Sorvalin esittämä kehtolaulu "Ratikka." Taitaa tulla ohjelma lauantaina uusintana, katsokaahan silloin ainakin harrastuksen vuoksi.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Yhtyeeltä nimeltä _Perunankuorijat_ tuli vuonna 1967 single, jonka toisella puolella on kappale _Raitiovaunu_. Helsingin ratikat taisivat tuolloin sujahtaa ruuhkista yhtä nopeasti kuin nykyään, kun toisen puolen kappale on nimeltään _Potkulauta_.  :Smile: 
Tokihan voi olla myös, että kyse oli Turun raitioteistä ja siitä, että piti löytää vaihtoehtoinen kulkumuoto.

----------


## Hape

Löytyi youtubesta:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3ke4drpelc

----------


## Hape

Monica Zetterlundin esittämä 'Sakta vi går genom stan'(alkup. 'Walking my baby back home'), filminä Tukholman joukkoliikrennettä ennen 1967 syyskuuta:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GF_NDRM3498

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Yhdessä "bussilaulu-klassikossa" , nimittäin Simo Salmisen "Hallelujaa":ssa lauletaan miten oli vähällä törmätä ratikka-kasiin.
> t. Rainer





> Simo kyllä selviytyi ratikka-kasista, mutta se meni kiskoilta. Laulu oli _Alle lujaa_. Hallelujaa kyllä liittyy lauluun: rovasti ei kävellyt varovasti, vaan jäi Simon bussin sinisen alle. Rovastin viimeinen sana oli "Hallelujaa".


Eli seuraavahan on siis suomalaisten bussi- eikä ratikkalaulujen klassikkoja, mutta kun ko. laulusta on ollut keskustelua tässä ketjussa jo aiemmin, niin tässäpä linkki Jukka Virtasen sanoittamaan Simo Salmisen esitykseen vuodelta 1969 elokuvasta Pohjan tähteet (ja siis aika makaaberia viihdettä):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvHDBaqn73c

----------


## Compact

> Eli seuraavahan on siis suomalaisten bussi- eikä ratikkalaulujen klassikkoja, mutta kun ko. laulusta on ollut keskustelua tässä ketjussa jo aiemmin, niin tässäpä linkki Jukka Virtasen sanoittamaan Simo Salmisen esitykseen vuodelta 1969 elokuvasta Pohjan tähteet (ja siis aika makaaberia viihdettä):
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvHDBaqn73c


Toihan oli hyvä ja nautittava ajankuva; Hakaniemen tungosajan X-bussienkin lähtölaitureiden kautta siinä "kaahattiin". Hagiksesta lähti/päättyi osa kantalinjojen vuoroista lisäkirjaimella X (kuten 66X) eli ne lähdöt eivät jumittuneet 60-luvun tukkoiselle keskikaupungin osuudelle RT-HT.

----------


## Albert

> Elokuva _Onnellinen ministeri_:
> Vuonna 1941 valmistunut romanttinen komedia, joka toi "Katupoikien laulun" kansan huulille, sisältää myös laulun *Raitiovaunussa*





> Tuo pätkä elokuvasta on mainiolla HKL:n 50-vuotisvideolla, jota on saatavana Helsingin ratikkamuseosta. Tauno Palo esittää kappaleen, apunaan konttorin tytöt ja hissipoika Lasse Pöysti.


Ja nyt *YouTubessa*. Kunnon musiikkivideo.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Hyvää joulua kaikille!  :Smile: 

http://areena.yle.fi/radio/1737146/?start=27m56s

----------


## Albert

> Hyvää joulua kaikille! 
> 
> http://areena.yle.fi/radio/1737146/?start=27m56s


Tuija Rantalainen ja Trio Rouvat: Jouluaaton aamu kolmosratikassa.
Joo parhaimpia uusia joululauluja! Hyvää joulua.

----------


## Pekkaeero

> Olen joskus kuullut kappaleen, jossa lauletaan jotenkin näin:  _Nainen on kuin raitiovanu, missä se nytkin viipyy...?_ Onko jollakin tietoa kappaleen nimestä ja esittäjästä?


Kappale on "Neljä heilaa", jonka on levyttänyt ainakin Henry Theel. Säveltänyt Jorma Ikävalko ja sanoittanut Tatu Pekkarinen.

En muista sanoja, mutta jotensakin niin, että ensimmäinen heila petti ja toinen jätti. Kolmas oli heila kuin raitiovaunu, missä se taaskin viipyy. Neljäs heila taisi lopulta kelvata.

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Löysin sattumalta lapsuuden ajoilta kasetin, jossa oli kuunnelmana tarina Kolme iloista rosvoa - Kasper, Jesper ja Joonatan. Hehän mellastivat Kardemumman kaupungissa, jossa kulki myös raitiovaunu. Muistaakseni kuljettajan nimi oli Jytkynen ja hän ajeli raitiovaunullaan pitkin kaupunkia iloisesti laulellen...


Helsingin kaupunginteatterissa liikkui jälleen raitiovaunu vuosi sitten, mutta valitettavasti se on taas poistunut ohjelmistosta. Muistoja tuli käytyä virkistämässä ystävän lapsien kanssa. http://www.hkt.fi/ohjelmisto/play.php?name=kolm

Kardemumman raitiovaunu @ HKT löytyy myös kuvista:
http://www.hkt.fi/ohjelmisto/play.ph...&tab=3&lang=fi

----------


## Hartsa

Lintuherra Heiskanen - Raitiovaunussa

----------


## 339-DF

HSL on epäonnistunut ylikunnallisessa tiedotuksessaan ainakin No Smoking Teamin kohdalla, sillä he eivät espoolaisina tunne raitiovaunujen reittejä, vaikka slangi on tuttua eikä Kalliossa eksytä.
No Smoking Team: Olen espoolainen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-bqa_qoJz8 kohdat 0'27" ja 1'39".

Loost Koosin kappale Helsinkii puolestaan kertoo pian historiaan jäävästä hasiksenmyyntipisteestä, kun kaverit eivät enää voi myydä sitä 3B:ssä: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skCTCKo54tI, kohta 2'45"3'07"

Heikki Kuulan kappale Sporissa puolestaan kertoo raitiovaunujen lisäksi M-junasta sekä matkustamisesta ja vaihtoehtoisesta taiteentekemisestä niissä. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRLj01shfVY Urbaani sanakirja avustaa sanoituksen avaamisessa: http://urbaanisanakirja.com/.

----------


## 339-DF

Trio Rouvat on tehnyt ratikka-aiheisen laulun, jossa ilmeisesti ratikka on pääosassa. Ensiesitys on vasta 21.8. Laulun nimi on Brunalla Kulosaareen  Stora Bruna.

----------


## 339-DF

> Trio Rouvat on tehnyt ratikka-aiheisen laulun, jossa ilmeisesti ratikka on pääosassa. Ensiesitys on vasta 21.8. Laulun nimi on Brunalla Kulosaareen  Stora Bruna.


Ja kyllähän se Kulosaaren Jumbo pääosassa on. Näin menevät suomenkieliset sanat:

Bruna, Bruna, Bruna
Joskus sata vuotta sitten 
Tai vielä aiemmin
Kulosaareen ratikalla matkattiin
Vilhonvuorenkadulta köröteltiin Brunalla
Sörnäistenniemen lauttalaituriin
Siitä alkoi merimatka
Kun Bruna lastattiin
Lauttaan, joka lahden yli seilasi
Silloin koitti vaunussa
Evästauko rattoisa
Kahvin kanssa maistui vesirinkeli

Brunalla Kulosaareen matkataan
Penkkiin jalopuiseen mahtuu istumaan
Go'morron allesammans, huikataan
Liikaa kiirettä ei ole milloinkaan

Bruna, Bruna, Bruna
Pikkupojan naskaleita kai puolitusinaa
Brunan peräohjaamossa matkustaa
Niitä huitoo luudalla
Rahastaja ankara
Kun ne vaunun perään jäävät roikkumaan
Vaunun takaosastossa sai sätkää tupruttaa
Eikä siitä kukaan ollut moksiskaan
Kieltolain aikana
Laittomia juomia
Spårvägs-Ida saattoi myydä koristaan

Brunalla Kulosaareen matkataan
Penkkiin jalopuiseen mahtuu istumaan
Go'morron allesammans, huikataan
Liikaa kiirettä ei ole milloinkaan


Laulusta on myös ruotsinkielinen versio, joka eroaa suomenkielisestä jonkin verran.

----------


## 339-DF

> 22-pistepirkolta löytyy biisi Onion Soup n. kymmenen vuoden takaa, jossa meikäläisiä kiinnostaa etenkin video. Siis 11-tunnuksisella ratikalla ajellaan pitkin kaupunkia.
> Sattuisko joku tietämään, onko ko. video jossain päin nettiä levityksessä?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xisnBU6SG0c

----------


## Ionwind

Tänään (11.12.2016) oli Ylen Kadonneiden levyjen metsästäjissä *Ratikkaralli*, joka on julkaistu vain kasetilla (Satuja ja lauluja lapsille 3) vuonna -83. Kappale on kuunneltavissa 30 päivää tuolla: http://areena.yle.fi/1-3799944, kohdasta 24:15. Kappaleen esittää Pete Paukku & Piparminttubändi.

Lyriikat korvakuulolla:

mukkelis makkelis matikka
kadulla kulkee ratikka
ihmiset siellä on nurkissa
aivan kuin sillit purkissa

tatti vatti kylän katti
on ratikassa pieni ratti
vaikkei sitä tarvi ohjailla
kun se kulkee pienillä kiskoilla

hei tuuliatei ja heissulivei
kiva on ottaa ratikka
tiralentei ja heikunkei
kun väsyttää jalkapatikka

tiiruli taaruli tunanen
on ratikka aivan punanen
se on aivankuin suuri pulla
kulkemassa meidän kadulla

tuuteri puuteri polinaa
raitsikka pitää kolinaa
mutta onneksi ei savuta
likaisia pakokaasuja

----------


## 339-DF

Ylen Suomi Love -ohjelmassa näkyy ratikoita moneen makuun. N. 16 minuutin kohdalta ajellaan ensin 339:llä Töölönlahden maisemissa ja sitten kuunnellaan Atomirotan Hima taas Koskelan hallissa nivelvaunujen ja pikkuruotsalaisen ympäroimänä. https://areena.yle.fi/1-4162310 Biisi ei sinänsä liity raitiovaunuihin, mutta se alkaa sanoilla "Astun raitsikasta aurinkoon", mikä on siinä mielessä jännä, että sanaa raitsikka ei kyllä juurikaan puheessa enää kuule.

----------


## tlajunen

> -- Atomirotan Hima taas Koskelan hallissa nivelvaunujen ja pikkuruotsalaisen ympäroimänä. -- Biisi ei sinänsä liity raitiovaunuihin, mutta se alkaa sanoilla "Astun raitsikasta aurinkoon", mikä on siinä mielessä jännä, että sanaa raitsikka ei kyllä juurikaan puheessa enää kuule.


Atomirotassa vaikuttaa muusikko taiteilijanimeltään Rane Raitsikka. Tämä selittänee sanavalintaa ainakin osittain.

----------


## Hape

Aikoinaan oli Los Angelesissa ja seudulla erittäin pitkä ratikkalinjaverkosto. Siitä riitti aihetta myös valssin...:

https://youtu.be/Vh04KPvkcmY

Kappale on instrumentaalinen, videolla upeita kuvia.

----------

